
OpenVSP 3.18.0 released for NASA's OpenVSP Workshop 2019 - app4soft
https://twitter.com/OpenVSP/status/1168739138268348416
======
app4soft
Here are _OpenVSP 3.18.0_ release notes[0] & downloads[1].

As _OpenVSP Workshop 2018_ [2] was canceled, _OpenVSP Workshop 2019_ [3]
program much more extended this time.

[0]
[http://openvsp.org/blogs/announcements/2019/09/03/openvsp-3-...](http://openvsp.org/blogs/announcements/2019/09/03/openvsp-3-18-0-released)

[1] [http://openvsp.org/download.php](http://openvsp.org/download.php)

[2]
[http://www.openvsp.org/wiki/doku.php?id=workshop2018](http://www.openvsp.org/wiki/doku.php?id=workshop2018)

[3]
[http://www.openvsp.org/wiki/doku.php?id=workshop2019](http://www.openvsp.org/wiki/doku.php?id=workshop2019)

